

Low skills causes procrastination - chegra
https://medium.com/@xyzgra/low-skills-causes-procrastination-17d4cc1a8601

======
zeeed
I was wondering if the author came up with that graph himself so I looked
around a bit.

The graph was coined originally by a hungarian psychologist, Mihaly
Csikszentmihalyi [1] and published in 1997 and has not been undisputed.
Personally, I found the wikipedia article on flow [2] quite interesting.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mihaly_Csikszentmihalyi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mihaly_Csikszentmihalyi)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_%28psychology%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_%28psychology%29)

